# What's the most autistic smell



## cumrobbery (Jun 7, 2020)

We all know autistic sights and sounds, but what about autistic smells?
For me, peanut butter smells pretty autistic. If I were near a random person and they smelled of peanut butter, I would instantaneously assume they were mentally deficient.


----------



## Purin Chan (Jun 7, 2020)

OP's post


----------



## cumrobbery (Jun 7, 2020)

PururinSenpai said:


> OP's post


How does it smell?


----------



## Purin Chan (Jun 7, 2020)

cumrobbery said:


> How does it smell?


Like peanut butter


----------



## Mel Feasance (Jun 7, 2020)

Agree on peanut butter.

I'd say jello, ham and cheese hot pockets, and Kool Aid.


----------



## Recoil (Jun 7, 2020)

The smell of new electrics and body odor.


----------



## Reshiram Battle.mp3 (Jun 7, 2020)

oscar mayer bologna. body odors (not shit or piss, but the "2 week unwashed hair" rank)
also, peanut butter.


----------



## MalWart (Jun 7, 2020)

Flatulence, McDonald's, and plastic.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 7, 2020)

Whatever Chris Chan smells like.


----------



## bothiggedyhog (Jun 7, 2020)

im gonna say gasoline and stale bread.


----------



## гape (Jun 7, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Whatever Chris Chan smells like.


AXE


----------



## I Love Beef (Jun 7, 2020)

The vague smell of unwashed clothes, piss that may or may not be cat pee, and swamp ass. I used to be tailed by an autist in high school.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jun 7, 2020)

lol, you're right about peanut butter.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 7, 2020)

lunch meat, peanut butter and stale crackers

the plastic smell of cheap velcro running shoes and dollar store toys


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jun 7, 2020)

BO, doritos, DIRTY, CRAPPED BRIEFS and yeah peanut butter


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 7, 2020)

Plastic. It's so poignant. Obviously manufactured.


----------



## Obi Wan Kenobi (Jun 7, 2020)

any cheetos with beef flavour, why the fuck does it smell like wet dog feet.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jun 7, 2020)

Hot Pockets and BO. Why is it most autists smell like they haven't washed their armpits in weeks? For supposedly being a bunch of supergenuises above us lowly neurotypicals, they can't seem to master the concept of soap and water.


----------



## L50LasPak (Jun 7, 2020)

Cat piss by a huge margin. Anyone who learns to live with that smell on any object in their home that is not a litterbox is not only autistic, but fucking insane.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jun 7, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> Hot Pockets and BO. Why is it most autists smell like they haven't washed their armpits in weeks? For supposedly being a bunch of supergenuises above us lowly neurotypicals, they can't seem to master the concept of soap and water.


geniuses are busy doing intellectually stimulating things like programming, science, inventing things, playing video games, debating about politics, etc. and anything else is a waste of a genius's valuable time and is very boring. if you have a double digit IQ then bathing and grooming yourself and slapping your genitals onto a female's genitals may be intellectually stimulating activities for your tiny brain, but those things do not interest a genius at all. that is why smart people smell bad and are usually virgins by choice (volcels aka mgtow).

the smells of playdoh and wooden train tracks for toy train sets are also good autism indicators.


----------



## Dialtone (Jun 7, 2020)

> the smells of playdoh and wooden train tracks for toy train sets are also good autism indicators.



This just made me sick thinking about it.  Cheap plastic, fiberboard and that vaguely doughy-yeasty smell and maybe something very sharp like old applesauce or chocolate milk.


----------



## Foghot (Jun 7, 2020)

Rotten watermelon.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Jun 8, 2020)

Dried piss and stale sweat, the odor of choice for the unwashed autist.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 8, 2020)

Belly button smell


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jun 8, 2020)

The most autistic smell is the smell of an original sheet of "Earthbound" scratch-and-sniff stickers you paid $500 for on Ebay.


----------



## StyrofoamFridge (Jun 9, 2020)

The smell of a 2002 era McDonald's playplace ball pit.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 9, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> geniuses are busy doing intellectually stimulating things like programming, science, inventing things, playing video games, debating about politics



Playing videogames and debating about politics are not genius level activities. Those are things that you or I find intellectually stimulating. They are both artificial and deal with stupid people. It must be beyond dull for geniuses.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jun 9, 2020)

Potted meat and Flaming Hot dust.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 9, 2020)

That "scent of electricity" (ionized air?).

Autistics - or at least CWC - seem to really like electricity, and autism seems to be a modern world thing like electricity.

(Or bad hygiene like others said. Autistics can be lazy or procrastinators when it comes to hygiene, if it's not routine.)


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jun 9, 2020)

Nobody said copious amounts of Axe body spray aka "shower in a can"? It just adds funk to funk making it doublefunk.


----------



## Master Crouton (Jun 13, 2020)

Play doh


----------



## queerape (Jun 13, 2020)

This one neckbeard ex friend smelled like egg tarts, vape and mold. So probably that.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jun 13, 2020)

The smell of a new box of crayons?


----------



## Digital Thunder (Jun 14, 2020)

Old, dried-out saliva and the plasticky smell of figurine boxes when you first get them.


----------



## Mad Asshatter (Jun 14, 2020)

Smurfskii said:


> any cheetos with beef flavour, why the fuck does it smell like _wet dog_ _arse_.


There, fixed it for you.


----------



## dingobaby (Jun 14, 2020)

leftover froot loops cereal in tepid milk


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Jun 15, 2020)

The smell of a Super Smash Bros Melee tournament.


----------



## Llama king (Jun 19, 2020)

Llama shit


----------



## thegooddoctor (Jun 21, 2020)

stale urine, sweat, and a distinct, pastey, platicy electric  smell, like the burned out electrics of an old computer. That or Strong B.O


----------



## Hydraulic Llama (Jun 21, 2020)

Crayons.


----------



## The Spice boi (Jun 21, 2020)

If you smell like a baby, but ain't a baby, you are probably a tard of some kind.

That, or tinned spaghetti. Defs a tard smell


----------



## soy_king (Jun 21, 2020)

stale cum. hands down a sign of autism


----------



## Situbu (Jun 22, 2020)

soy_king said:


> stale cum. hands down a sign of autism



Yes but its not always their fault, the 'tism causes many passers-by to splooge all over them from brain overload.

Who wouldn't nut just seeing or sniffing any specimen like Chris?


----------



## Maamtis (Jun 22, 2020)

I agree wholeheartedly about BO. My local EB Games is the stinkiest store around at the best of times let alone in Summer. They don't pay the people who work there enough.


----------



## werbwub (Jun 22, 2020)

Rotten chocolate milk


----------



## Chrono Legion (Jun 22, 2020)

The smell of...whatever it is that a man smells like when he doesn't put deodorant on and doesn't shower for weeks.


----------



## Mambamia (Jul 16, 2020)

Cheetos, Pizza Rolls and the tips of an 11 year old boy's fingers.


----------



## Local Fed (Jul 17, 2020)

High school gym mats and equipment rooms.


----------



## Damien Thorne (Jul 17, 2020)

An anime convention hentai screening room full of unwashed manchildren emitting stinky pheromones due to their arousal at watching nonstop tentacle rape.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Jul 18, 2020)

I don't know why, but for some reason the smell of a Subway makes me think of autism.

Realistically, probably the smell of airplane glue for a guy who actually builds models.


----------



## WolfeTone (Oct 21, 2020)

Grandma's house. 
Note: It doesn't have to be your Grandma.


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Feb 15, 2021)

Freshly microwaved kid cuisine


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 16, 2021)

Furry convention funk.


----------



## Mamas boy (Feb 16, 2021)

This is just me here, but I am reminded of when I was in daycare as a young child. Maybe 3 or 4. I only have two memories from this daycare. My young father dropping me off my first day, and the weird girl and boy that were covered in mustard and grease stains, and had Kool-aid mustaches... 

They smelled EXACTLY like applesauce and boiled hotdogs (no toppings or bread). Maybe a side of macaroni and cheese.

I even recreated the smell just to make sure that was the smell, sans macaroni, and yes... Its a very distinct and autistic smell.   

I also had an autistic cousin who smelled like old Mcnuggets and Mcdonalds fries left in a car, and dirty laundry. But, I've met a lot of black folks that smell similar, so idk.


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Feb 16, 2021)

The smell of Pokemon cards.


----------



## draggs (Feb 16, 2021)

Stale mountain dew+cheetos braps and body odor


----------

